# Achievements?



## Arkhandus (Apr 19, 2011)

What are these "Achievement" doohickeys appearing just above our XP ranks?  How are they acquired?  I get that Posting Professional, Master Poster, and Posting God seem to be based on post-count, but......?

Just curious.  And still wondering how long Imma be a Cutpurse.  Still can't seem to give XP to anyone I've given it to in the past, either, even when they posted some funny or awesome stuff in PbPs.  Wondering how many random people I gotta give XP to, since I don't read many of the forums since 4E's virtual takeover.


----------



## nedjer (Apr 19, 2011)

lmaoraij


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 19, 2011)

RAIJ?  Wha?


----------



## Wereserpent (Apr 20, 2011)

I want to know what things like "A little bird told me" mean.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 20, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> RAIJ?  Wha?




Rolling Around In Jail?  <shrug>  That's my best guess.  I just wanna know how to turn the achievement things on.

EDIT: I'm guessing they show up automatically after your first post since their activation.  I didn't have them before this post but obviously have them now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 20, 2011)

nedjer said:


> lmaoraij






Arkhandus said:


> RAIJ?  Wha?




rolling around in joviality?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, lets test that theory . . . yep, there they are! What's the gear, now?


----------



## Mentat55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Do I have sweet achievements or phat lootz?  Yes to achievements, no to gear.


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 20, 2011)

Galeros said:


> I want to know what things like "A little bird told me" mean.



Triggered by using a lot of quotes or quoting from outside of the thread I _suspect_.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 20, 2011)

Gear is from something else Morrus was testing. See the "First 10 people..." thread.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 20, 2011)

Achievements?  Really.   May I ask what demographic you are now trying to cater to because it seems that demographic is lost when it comes to this site.  No where do I see flash games or other media types that necessitate an achievement section nor do I see any what kind of value it adds to the experience of enworld beyond a desparate attempt at trying to do the old hip thing that gaming systems have been doing.

 [  Achievement Earned: Get off my lawn!  Requirement:  Being an ENWorld  gonard gronard ]

Woot!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 20, 2011)

Double


----------



## mudbunny (Apr 20, 2011)

Nifty. Wonder what ones I have??


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 20, 2011)

do I have any?


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 20, 2011)

mudbunny said:


> Nifty. Wonder what ones I have??



Hmmm, maybe...

*Trendsetter:* Starting a lot of topics or starting long topics.
*Devils advocate:* quote someone, then they quote you, then you quote them etc...
*A little bird told me:* I'm suspecting starting a topic with a quote.
I'm guessing the post number ones fill out the unfilled achievement slots.


----------



## Fifth Element (Apr 20, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> nor do I see any what kind of value it adds to the experience of enworld beyond a desparate attempt at trying to do the old hip thing that gaming systems have been doing.



Or just a silly fun thing!

[Achievement earned: D&D is Serious Business!]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 20, 2011)

Of course, Gandalf!

Maybe I should look at the Market thing and see if there's a Pointy Hat gift.  Or better yet, Pointy Hat +1!  

Gear is at least slightly explained in Morrus' own thread, though it's apparently just in a trial/incomplete stage.  A "Market" option in the Do Stuff drop-down menu near the top of the page.

I don't think A Little Bird Told Me has to do with starting topics/threads with a quote.  I've never done that, but I have quoted others a lot and been quoted in the same threads.  Devil's Advocate may be related to that as frankthedm suggests.  Both seem to be fairly common achievement icons though.  Along with Script Writer, Writer's Cramp, Posting Professional, Master Poster, and Posting God.  Wonder why the Reporter icon is a panda.....  I'm guessing that achievement has to do with reporting spammers etc. or maybe posting news.  Wonder if any of the achievements has to do with XP given.  And wondering what Crothian has with his mountain of posts......

Also wondering why my Community Supporter label is gone.  Just the label, though.  Others still seem to have one, though now saying Copper or Silver subscriber instead of Community Supporter.  Odd.

Also: How'd I get _negative _1 gold pieces in the Market?  Hadn't even taken a look at it until just now.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Apr 20, 2011)

I am almost afraid to look.


Almost.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Apr 20, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Being an ENWorld *gonad*



Um, do you mean "grognard"? 

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Remathilis (Apr 20, 2011)

Testing.

EDIT: Interesting! I has achievements!


----------



## JustKim (Apr 20, 2011)

This adds a lot of empty space to my posts. Maybe I need a huge signature to balance it out.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 20, 2011)

Ho-hum-hmm.


A Little Bird Told Me = First thread created.
Devil's Advocate	= Created 10 Threads.
Trend Setter = Created 100 Threads.
Reporter = Created 250 threads.


----------



## fba827 (Apr 20, 2011)

UnknownAtThisTime said:


> I am almost afraid to look.
> 
> 
> Almost.




You must give in to temptation ....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 20, 2011)

How does one find out what those _lEEEtle sEEEmbols _mean?


----------



## jonesy (Apr 20, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> How does one find out what those _lEEEtle sEEEmbols _mean?



I just cheated and checked a board where they're shown:

Achievement Encyclopedia - DragonByte Tech Forums

The numbers might not be the same here.

And we don't seem to have all of those activated.


----------



## billd91 (Apr 20, 2011)

We sure are getting a lot of stuff off to the left.

If you decide to go with achievements, I think you should consider not showing redundant information. Since we have a post count, why bother having achievements based on number of posts? Or, if you want to use achievements for post count (and in that case, I'd just show the most recent post-based one if that were possible), then I'd get rid of post count.


----------



## weem (Apr 20, 2011)

Guessing I need to make a post in order to see these, so here I go


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 20, 2011)

Does the Panda mean I'm endangered?  Or that I'm fat and know Kung Fu?

Or did someone notice my love of bamboo shoots?

Or my extreme hatred of Brent Sienna?


----------



## MichaelSomething (Apr 20, 2011)

weem said:


> Guessing I need to make a post in order to see these, so here I go




I want to see my achievements too so I will do the same!


----------



## Chris Knapp (Apr 20, 2011)

MichaelSomething said:


> I want to see my achievements too so I will do the same!



Ooh, me too.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 20, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> Um, do you mean "grognard"?
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> ...




Do'h!

It was my just my luck that my power cut soon after typing that response and I didn't have enough left on juice my phone to fix it.


----------



## Ultimatecalibur (Apr 20, 2011)

New functions? This could get interesting....


----------



## Stormonu (Apr 20, 2011)

Can I haz achievements?


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Apr 20, 2011)

Like others. Just posting to see what turns up on the left.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe...

Maybe it's *not* a _panda_.

Maybe it's a _PUNDA_!


----------



## Thanee (Apr 20, 2011)

Morrus obviously has too much free time, currently. 

One note: if the 5 slots for achievements is a hard limit, then those 5 _really_ should be shown in one line, not in two. It's only missing a few pixels for that (width 180 instead of the 175 it has now does the trick). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## jonesy (Apr 20, 2011)

I just noticed there's now a tab in your profile which shows all your achievements and what they mean.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 20, 2011)

I've lost me Panda!


----------



## jonesy (Apr 20, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I've lost me Panda!



It's still there in the tab in your profile.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Apr 20, 2011)

I've lost all my achievements. 









<--------------- Are they back yet?
Interesting.  Perhaps I have no longer achieved anything!


----------



## Rel (Apr 20, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I've lost me Panda!




Pandas suck anyway.


----------



## racoffin (Apr 20, 2011)

Playing along, let's see what comes up.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Apr 20, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> How does one find out what those _lEEEtle sEEEmbols _mean?




Ha, just what we need, an "Achievement Symbols, Revealed!" thread.


----------



## Sebastianelgar (Apr 20, 2011)

So do you get achievements with only 10 posts?


----------



## nedjer (Apr 20, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> RAIJ?  Wha?




laughed my ass off, rolled around in jelly

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWHwyT8FHUQ&feature=related"]YouTube - girls jello wrestling in a thong!!!!!!!![/ame]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 20, 2011)

jonesy said:


> It's still there in the tab in your profile.




What good is having a panda if you can't show it off?

_Achievements?  Many
Funny little symbols earned.
Panda disappeared!_


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Apr 20, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What good is having a panda if you can't show it off?
> 
> _Achievements? Many_
> _Funny little symbols earned._
> _Panda disappeared!_




_My gold was stolen_
_Never had a chance to buy_
_Fancy Gazebo_


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 21, 2011)

Yay!  I've graduated to Scout!

_*discreetly disposes of cut purses and purse-cutting knife in the alley*_

_*grabs bow and runs around in the woods shooting orcs!*_

...........but Achievements are no longer visible. 

Sure, they're viewable in the profile tabs or whatever, now, but it's just not the same.....  Plus, Devil's Advocate and A Little Bird Told Me and Posting God and Master Poster are gone......ah well.


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 21, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> Yay!  I've graduated to Scout!
> 
> _*discreetly disposes of cut purses and purse-cutting knife in the alley*_
> 
> _*grabs bow and runs around in the woods shooting orcs!*_




Congrats.  At least you know what you are.  As a Waghalter, when I look in the mirror, what do I see?


----------



## Rel (Apr 21, 2011)

Dog Moon said:


> Congrats.  At least you know what you are.  As a Waghalter, when I look in the mirror, what do I see?




A Waghalter was the name for one of the levels of Assassin from AD&D if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## fba827 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dog Moon said:


> Congrats.  At least you know what you are.  As a Waghalter, when I look in the mirror, what do I see?




According to several online dictionaries, waghalter means
1 someone likely to wear a halter
2 someone likely to be hanged
3 Also the last name of a German-Polish composer.

So I suppose you could see any of those three if you looked in the mirror 

But more seriously, it was one of the old school "rank titles" for the assassin (back when each class' level had a different title)


----------



## fba827 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dog Moon said:


> Congrats.  At least you know what you are.  As a Waghalter, when I look in the mirror, what do I see?





Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game Official Home Page - Print (Name Level)

Scroll about halfway down.  It lists all the old rank titles for the classes in previous editions.  For waghalter specificailly, it's under ad&d, assassin, level 3.


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 21, 2011)

And what are these _Trophy_ things...are they anything like _Torphies_?


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 21, 2011)

fba827 said:


> According to several online dictionaries, waghalter means
> 1 someone likely to wear a halter
> 2 someone likely to be hanged
> 3 Also the last name of a German-Polish composer.
> ...




Hhhhmmmmm......  Assassin.  Someone likely to be hanged...  It all makes sense now!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 22, 2011)

I am reminded of Achievement Unlocked | Armor Games. Awesome little online game.

I wonder if I have any achievements?


----------



## TarionzCousin (Apr 22, 2011)

I would like to see an achievement for reporting posts. It probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference between reporting spam and reporting other posters, though.

Achievement: Tattle-Tale!


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 22, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> I would like to see an achievement for reporting posts. It probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference between reporting spam and reporting other posters, though.
> 
> Achievement: Tattle-Tale!




Hah!   Nice!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 23, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> I would like to see an achievement for reporting posts. It probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference between reporting spam and reporting other posters, though.
> 
> Achievement: Tattle-Tale!



Icon: Rat?


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 23, 2011)

LOL!

Too bad I can't spread more XP around to the same folks yet.

And I was born and raised in Michigan for 20 years, yet I don't recall anyone ever saying "Torphies".........so I don't get that reference. 

Fudgies, sure......  Torphies?  Idunno.

_*misses home*_

_*misses Mackinac Island fudge being available just down the street*_

_*misses being surrounded by trees that weren't blasted palm trees or cacti*_


----------



## jonesy (Apr 23, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> And I was born and raised in Michigan for 20 years, yet I don't recall anyone ever saying "Torphies".........so I don't get that reference.



What Gandalf was referring to is a separate thing.


http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/294155-torphies.html


----------



## crazy_cat (Apr 23, 2011)

Why do we now have achievements? Is it just because the boards system supports them so it seemed like a good idea, or was there some demand or need for them from amongst teh user base?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 23, 2011)

crazy_cat said:


> Why do we now have achievements? Is it just because the boards system supports them so it seemed like a good idea, or was there some demand or need for them from amongst teh user base?




It's because a little fairy appeared in my dreams and told me to.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 23, 2011)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]: Can you edit the forum templates?

You really should increase the width of the left-post-block (where the user info is located) from 175 to 180 (which results in having five achievements in one row; see attached screenshot). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Morrus (Apr 23, 2011)

I have five achievements in one row.  So do you, according to your screenshot?

You've confused me.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 23, 2011)

Morrus said:


> I have five achievements in one row.




You do?



> So do you, according to your screenshot?




Only after I changed the width on my end. The normal site layout shows the fifth one in a second row (for me, anyways).



> You've confused me.






Bye
Thanee


----------



## Morrus (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanee said:


> You do?




I do.



> Only after I changed the width on my end. The normal site layout shows the fifth one in a second row (for me, anyways).




Weird.

Maybe I'll just change it to 4 achievements.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 23, 2011)

Seems to be an issue with IE vs. FF.

Do you use IE?

In IE they are actually in one row for me, too (though the margins left and right are not the same). But not in FF.

As said in the first post, the width setting (175 -> 180) fixes it.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark (Apr 23, 2011)

Where do the awards show up? 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/vbactivity.php?do=allawards


----------



## mach1.9pants (Apr 24, 2011)

How can we turn them off? Makes every post massive and scrolling a chore on my slate.


----------

